# WTB/TRADE - Armida A1 42mm Stainless Date



## Sulie (Jul 14, 2015)

OMG I would love to have one of these ,,, Matt Blue would be nice 

I would offer trade Seiko 007/Atlas Land Shark ++ if possible ?? 

IF anyone wanted to do this plse let me know 

Cheers

Sulie


----------



## Sulie (Jul 14, 2015)

:h15109:


----------

